# Gentian violet for yeast diaper rash?



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey mamas, DD has been dealing with a yeast diaper rash off and on for about a month now. We're using nystatin (since last Thursday) which definitely seems to be helping a lot. I'm also doing a grapefruit seed extract rinse at every diaper change, and we've switched from cloth to disposables for the time being. We just can't seem to totally get rid of it though!!







:

Have any of you had success with gentian violet on the diaper area to get rid of yeast? What about vinegar rinses?

Thanks for your help mamas!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

gentian violet ROCKS! It has always gotten rid of yeast when everything else failed.

I actually just recently used it on myself to get rid of a persistant vaginal yeast infection.


----------



## scbegonias (Aug 15, 2003)

We never made it to the Gentian Violet stage (we couldn't find it while on vacation).

A couple questions about things first...

1. Sposies actually made it worse for DD if we cleaned her diapers well (TTO and GSE in wash, etc...more specific directions can be found by searching on diapers and yeast). The yeast loves to live in diapers.

2. Have you altered your diet. This may seem like a pain, but it worked wonders for us...no/low sugar, lots of probiotics, etc. I also took GSE internally.

3. I'm assuming by the birthdate in your siggy that your DD doesn't really eat solids. Does she ever use a bottle? We used GSE and probiotics in DDs bottle for a bit.

4. It took us about a months all three times that my DD has had an outbreak, and we've begun to recognize triggers (processed foods, nasty sugars (ie, corn syrup), and once when I took antibiotics for sinus/ear infections that wouldn't go away).

Good luck...the yeastie beasties are not fun.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Gentian violet will get rid of the rash and give your DD a purple butt!

It will probably come back though if she hasd an overgrowth in her gut. You might give her a couple of drops of GSE orally (tastes terrible though) and watch to see if she has any negative reactions to it. If she's ok I'd give her a couple drops a day for a couple weeks after the rash is gone and then start giving her infant's probiotics.


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

We used Gentian Violet externally and whole milk yogurt internally with good success when ds was about a year old. Probiotics would work in place of the yogurt though.


----------



## mandomomma (Nov 30, 2006)

How do you apply the gentian violet, how often, for how long, etc. I am dealing with the same thing. I gave my DS it orally for thrush when he was newborn, and it worked great (after trying nystatin unsucessfully for almost a month).

Did you switch to sposies while you used it, or have purple diapers?


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

We did GSE in a spray bottle mixed with water at every diaper change and made them very very frequent.
Nightly I would rub the GV with a q-tip over the red area..it took about two weeks(she had bad rash)but it worked.
I wasn't risking staining my diapers so used sposie's.


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

No, it did not work for us at all...we had a very persistant rash for 2 months and tried everything. gentian did nothing.

The ONLY thing that worked for us is 5 minutes in the sun barebutted a day (although that was summer time), and hairdrying the butt after every FREQUENT diaper change. That really really helps b/c the yeast doesn't like dry places.


----------



## mamamille (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peilover010202* 
We used Gentian Violet externally and whole milk yogurt internally with good success when ds was about a year old. Probiotics would work in place of the yogurt though.

my naturapath suggested sprinkling acidophilous from a capsule on the rash and the good bacteria will take over the bad. works great, and in diff areas like neck, and armpits too. You also can take it internally and they will receive it off your boob.

C.


----------

